# will we see the EF 100-400mm MK II announced at photokina?



## PicaPica (Aug 25, 2014)

i begin to think we will not....


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2014)

I hope so...


----------



## hendrik-sg (Aug 25, 2014)

Canon are market leader. 

There is no need to have the best products, to have the highest prices is enough to guarantee exclusivity.


----------



## FEBS (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm still convinced that we will also see a new 100-400 Mkii. A local dealer mentioned he would organize a try-out weekend by the end of the year for the new lenses and forgot to stop telling then. He mentioned 2 lenses being the 100-400 and a 28-300. The last one is also mentioned in the rumors lately (not in a L version), so I think his words are still correct.


----------



## PicaPica (Aug 25, 2014)

i have yet to know a dealer that knows more than the average joe about future canon products. 

they may plan such an event but im pretty sure he doesn´t know what´s coming from canon. if there is no new lens they just use the old for the try out.... 



> A local dealer mentioned he would organize a try-out weekend by the end of the year for the new lenses and forgot to stop telling then. He mentioned 2 lenses being the 100-400 and a 28-300


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 25, 2014)

It is the year of the lens . . .


----------



## PicaPica (Aug 25, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> It is the year of the lens . . .



it´s still not clear to me if canon officially said that or CR guy...


----------



## tron (Aug 25, 2014)

PicaPica said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > It is the year of the lens . . .
> ...


Hmmm, let me put it that way: There is a CR3 that Canon DID NOT say it.


----------



## tron (Aug 25, 2014)

But, to tell the truth a new 100-400L would be an excellent companion to 7DMkii....


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 25, 2014)

tron said:


> PicaPica said:
> 
> 
> > fragilesi said:
> ...



I did not know that!


----------



## PicaPica (Aug 25, 2014)

the hype around the 7D MK2 created by rumor sites over the years seems to be just that.. hype.

i don´t think we will see that fantastic new sensor.
i don´t think we will see the fantastic video features.
i don´t think we will see 1D build quality.

what we will see is what canon does all the time. an evolution not a revolution.
it will be a good camera with a great AF system. but nothing that takes away our breath.

and as there was no spotting of a 100-400mm MK2 in the wild i guess we will not see the 100-400mm MK2 at photokina.

i think we even got more infos (and images) about the EF 200-400mm x1.4 before it was released?!


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 25, 2014)

For the last 4 years, people have been saying with great confidence that the 100-400 is about to be released.

Canon has said nothing.
Nobody has seen one in the field.
Nobody has hinted that they have one to test.

In other words, don't believe it until you see it......


----------



## PicaPica (Aug 25, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> For the last 4 years, people have been saying with great confidence that the 100-400 is about to be released.
> 
> Canon has said nothing.
> Nobody has seen one in the field.
> ...



yep and reading rumor sites becomes more and more like playing lotto.

every time you see the results you will be disappointed.


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 25, 2014)

Serious question . . . wasn't DPAF with STM lenses a huge thing for video? I'm not a video guy myself but the improvements that I saw in terms of AF for video put Canon miles ahead of Nikon at least. Tony Northrop or someone similar did an interesting video of the same chat showing how a Nikon setup failed abysmally to track him speaking when put up against the new Canon capability.

It didn't interest me too much, I've probably used video on my DSLR about half a dozen times but the video made it look like an impressive leap at the time. Certainly beyond "evolutionary".

Or was it not such a big thing?


----------



## PicaPica (Aug 25, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> Serious question . . . wasn't DPAF with STM lenses a huge thing for video?



for amateurs maybe.
but i have yet to see a serious videographer who doesn´t prefer pulling the focus manually.

it´s still not ready for real production shots.
you don´t want the focus to hunt, not even a bit. it looks unprofessional.

IF canon would really aim at video geeks they would add 4K (even when that doesn´t make sense for most people today).

canon says they think video is important and that´s why i wonder why they don´t counter the GH4. it´s fear to cut into other sales i guess. :

P&S cameras that are updated every 12 month begin to have 4K video.
the 7D MK2 is here to stay for way longer i guess.


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 25, 2014)

Okay thanks. That makes perfect sense.

But, many of us with 70Ds are amateurs, for DSLRs it seemed those two things made a heck of a difference to AF and video for what after all is a large part of the target market?


----------



## PicaPica (Aug 25, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> Okay thanks. That makes perfect sense.
> 
> But, many of us with 70Ds are amateurs, for DSLRs it seemed those two things made a heck of a difference to AF and video for what after all is a large part of the target market?



but you don´t use video, i don´t use video on my DSLR. 
in fact i personally don´t know anyone who does.

the people i know who own a DSLR don´t shoot DSLR video.

it would be nice to have some numbers, hart facts about video usage, but i don´t have them.

i guess the people really interested in DSLR video will sooner or later use a rig and pull the focus manually.


----------



## dolina (Aug 25, 2014)

It will be announced and it will cost 2x what is being asked for the MK 1.

Have a potato!


----------



## PicaPica (Aug 25, 2014)

dolina said:


> It will be announced and it will cost 2x what is being asked for the MK 1.



i don´t care. 

i sell my tamron and have saved enough to get the 100-400mm... if it´s better and worth the money.


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 25, 2014)

PicaPica said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Okay thanks. That makes perfect sense.
> ...





Well I do think that plenty do. And I keep meaning to though having once tried videoing a school play with my old 550d I may be scarred for life. It was a 70 minute production so watching out for the max time for a single chunk of video was stressful enough. Watching the overheat symbol come on 20 minutes before the end was shall we say slightly more stressful. It made it in the end and was the "best quality" video they had been given from such an event (no professionals here of course!).

Since that night though just the thought of going into video mode raises my blood pressure 10%!


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 25, 2014)

highly doubt it. the current one is selling one like hot cakes in India among birders. the price is exhorbitant still people buy it. also if new one does come out and looking at pricing of replacement lenses from canon, sales are going to hurt amongst beginers.


----------



## preppyak (Aug 25, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> It is the year of the lens . . .


To be fair, this is exactly what was said in that post



> Firstly, a new worlds widest full frame zoom lens (nor sure what this could be), a wide angle zoom with IS (17-50 f/4L IS?), a new fast wide angle successor with “new technology” (35 f/1.4?). We can also expect two new tilt-shift lenses, a telephoto zoom successor (100-400?) as well as “budget high quality lenses”.



So, the 16-35 f/4L IS covers that first one (and a great lens it is), and the new 10-18 and 15-85 would cover the budget high quality lenses. Which would leave the 100-400 (possible for Photokina), and then the tilt shifts and new wide angle. Canon has end of this month, Octobober and November as usual announcement dates, so, there's still plenty of time.

That said, they kind of need to hit those lenses, as they went all of 2013 with no lens updates. Only getting out two wide-angles (to date) in a 2 year span is pretty soft, especially when they arent updating pro bodies either


----------



## PicaPica (Aug 25, 2014)

preppyak said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > It is the year of the lens . . .
> ...



there is the EF 200-400mm x1.4 to be fair....


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 25, 2014)

The pessimist in me has won out.


----------



## Plainsman (Aug 25, 2014)

If we ever get this mythical lens it will quite likely not be 100-400....more likely 70 or 80-400 i.e. very similar in design to the Nikon/Sony equivalents with droopy optics at the long end!

The current optic is a fine example of engineering so let us be thankful.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 25, 2014)

PicaPica said:


> i have yet to know a dealer that knows more than the average joe about future canon products.
> 
> they may plan such an event but im pretty sure he doesn´t know what´s coming from canon. if there is no new lens they just use the old for the try out....
> 
> ...



The big stores get advance notice. That's why they go live with pre-order pages on announcement day. Of course, not everyone knows. My salesman is tight lipped when I ask him, he just says wait until (date), so he knows when it will be for sale.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Aug 25, 2014)

PicaPica said:


> the hype around the 7D MK2 created by rumor sites over the years seems to be just that.. hype.
> 
> i don´t think we will see that fantastic new sensor.
> i don´t think we will see the fantastic video features.
> i don´t think we will see 1D build quality.



I can't help but notice that you didn't nix the possibility that it will have built in night vision, a pull-out 250 function swiss-army knife, and will come with its own personal Victoria's Secret model.

So that's still expected yes?

In seriousness, I've seen a lot of hype on multiple websites about Canon and Nikon products only to later be let down so I don't know what to think anymore. I should have seen it coming since they all just cited each other.


----------



## PicaPica (Aug 25, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> and will come with its own personal Victoria's Secret model.



did not know that was rumored.. but if this is true i guess it will be a model from the 1980s....


----------



## JonAustin (Aug 25, 2014)

I voted "yes, it will," but what I really mean is "oh, I hope so."

I have top-of-the-line glass across the other focal lengths (i.e., up to 200mm), and while I'd like to add a longer lens, I wouldn't use it enough to justify buying one of the big whites. And the small amount of use also gives me the luxury of waiting, rather than buying a copy of the current model.

The latest batch of new L models are such nice improvements over their predecessors that it's worth the wait for me to be patient. My preference would be for a 100-400 II; hopefully it won't be a 70- or 80-400 with a soft long end, as one poster noted. In fact, I'd be fine with a 150- or 200-400/f.4-5.6.

I'd also settle for a 300 f/4L IS II + 1.4x III or a 400 f/5.6L IS.


----------



## chitownjeff (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been waiting for it for years but have given up hope that Canon actually listens to their user base


----------



## PicaPica (Aug 26, 2014)

chitownjeff said:


> I've been waiting for it for years but have given up hope that Canon actually listens to their user base



you can only wonder how they manage to still sell the most DSLRs.....
it seems canon knows better what the majority of the silent userbase will.

im waiting too but the repeating of the above statement doesn´t make it true.

i bet canon has more inside information about what the users want than what is written on geek websites with a few thousand members at most.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 26, 2014)

PicaPica said:


> chitownjeff said:
> 
> 
> > I've been waiting for it for years but have given up hope that Canon actually listens to their user base
> ...


Unfortunately, the masses seem to want a $300 crop camera left in automatic mode, with an 18-250 or 300 mm all-in-one zoom lens.....


----------



## MichaelHodges (Aug 26, 2014)

You can find these folks in Yellowstone standing within ten feet of bison with their 18-55's and iPads.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 26, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> You can find these folks in Yellowstone standing within ten feet of bison with their 18-55's and iPads.


and inside grizzly and polar bears.....


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 26, 2014)

The Sigma 120-300 is looking better and better. I wonder if it will work well with the Canon 2X III TC. The TC works pretty well with the Sigma 180mm 2.8 - see photo.


----------



## zim (Aug 26, 2014)

On the basis that every time I post anything on this site I'm always wrong I say No chance :-X


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 27, 2014)

PicaPica said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > and will come with its own personal Victoria's Secret model.
> ...



Doesn't matter. Apparently Canon's sensor tech is so bad you won't be able to tell the difference


----------



## tron (Aug 27, 2014)

zim said:


> On the basis that every time I post anything on this site I'm always wrong I say No chance :-X


Then maybe you are wrong that you are ... wrong at every post ;D


----------

